# New 29 Gallon Setup!!



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope to be critiqued, as I just threw this together quickly. Well not so quick but you get the gist. Got blyxa in there, 2 onion plants, 2 red rotalas, and other misc stuff from my LFS. Dippy and Riz hopefully you guys can actually make this tank look half good, by telling me how to scape it alittle... Cheers!


















































































Oh yeah, That guy is for sale.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i bet it well be a nice set up wonce thangs get growing
whats some of the grass's you got in there?


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

That is a freaken sweet set-up!


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dwarf hairgrass along the front, blyxa japonica, XXL Hairgrass(not sure if thats what it is, but bought as), corkscrew vals. 3.2 WPG.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

thats a great looking tank!!

you focal point which is your bog wood is too centered.

what i would do it take your rotala and move it to the background corner then move the wood infront of it also have a couple rotala infront of the wood, it would look nice when it starts growing. Your dwarf hairgrass looks good so far,it will have a nice foreground carpet

other than that your tank is looking good


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I actually think it looks pretty good, then again i like the wild type look.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments guys, and thanks for the advice snakebite. As I've been growing plants for a little while now, I dont know much about aquascaping.I just had a huge giant blyxa farm, which didnt take much effort to look good.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

do you mind if i ask a little about your setup?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Not a problem!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

what is your substrate..lighting..ferts etc.?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Eco-complete is what makes up my bottom, I have 32 watts of T-5 lighting(coralife), along with 65 watts of Power Compact from Current USA giving me a tad over 3.4 watts per gallon. Bulbs all varying from 6700K to 10000K, to try and give me that look I want. Lights are on for a total of 15.5 hours a day, on timers. I dose all the Greg Watson fertilizers, along with Flourish excel 6 days a week, with the exception of Saturday. The day before I give my tank a weekly 50% water change. Pretty easy scheduale, once you get used to it. CO2 coming this Wed, bought the Red Sea package from Big Al's(Paintball Version). So we will see how growth will be increased with pressurized CO2. Anything else, shoot me a PM. Keep the constructive criticism coming along with the nice comments!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow..15 hrs of light daily no algae im suprised


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Isn't Japonica a false aquarium plant - meaning that it will rot and die off in time? I haven't been big into plants for a while but it's what stuck out to me there when reading the line-up.

Also. I really like the pics you took from and upward-aiming angle. They're really cool.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

It grows well for me. But it grows like Barry Bonds did when he hopped on the roids for Therizman. Not sure about it being a false aquatic plant, I havent heard anything like that.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Not bad looking... did you still want more blyxa?

Thought you were selling that mac?

Why dont I have an entry from your for POTM?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Haha, You really think my pics are POTM quality? Suprising...I'm pretty content with the amount of blyxa I have in that tank, must be about 15 stems. Ill keep you updated on that, the blyxa in the tank are pretty small but soon to grow to monstas! Got pressurized CO2 coming, and gonna have to have one of those 2 hour convos with you while I'm setting it up. They never make those things retard proof damnit







!

THE MAC IS FOR SALE EVERYBODY, FIRST $100 TAKES HIM!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry - I was thinking of _Ophiopogon japonica_ (aka mondo grass) not _Blyxa japonica_.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

What type of filter are you using?
Looks like an emp intake i see.....are you planning on swapping that out before your c02 arrives?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Its lookin good the way it is. you will find that your own taste will determine what overall you wind up doing. Just always take into consideration how tall certain stems and plants grow. generally there are 2-3 levels of depth you can work with. but at minimum keep forground plants in front and give them enough space so they don't get overshadowed by the backgrounds. unless they like the shade. 
I can't see anything straght off that I would say you need to change except your red stems should be planted with a little more room in between them. give those leaves some room to get light. Aside from that you did a good job. now give it a month or two and take another look and see if it still fits your likes. and adjust accordingly.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The tank looks good. 
But if you wanted some scaping suggestions, I would move the wood a tad off center, and tie, or situate the Anubias in the crevice in the wood that is in the front. (the bend in it)
Then, I would plant the Ludwigia repens bunches (the red plants) on either side of the 'peak' in the driftwood. Behind it
Then, I would plant some japonica flaring out on either side of the driftwood, behind it's 'arms' that flare out, to about 2-3" before the side of the tank.
Then, from a bit in front of the Anubias, I would plant the hairgrass in 6-10 leaf plugs about 1" apart from each other in as much of the front as I could.
The rest of the taller grassy plants I would bunch together according to spiecies, behind the L repens, and along the whole, or part of the tank.
The Hygros I would put in the back corner. Then I would tweak it as it grew in.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> The tank looks good.
> But if you wanted some scaping suggestions, I would move the wood a tad off center


:nod: but its looking good


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dip, I'm not sure where you see nubias....I dont remember buying any, LOL. Maybe you can point it out to me, cause I bought alot of stuff as common names.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, sorry..lol I meant the lower plant in the middle, just to the right with the more oval shaped leaves..
Now that I look at it, it looks like a Crypt.. Affinis? Either way, its a nice plant. Looks good


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, Im not the happiest man around. I just found out that my purple waffles(purple plants) arent aquatic, and release toxins...Ouch, and the tall cyperus helferi looking thingis are what someone was talking about in this thread, non aquatic. They were sold to me as mondo grass....Im back on the market looking for some large corkscrew vals, big crypts!


----------

